# 3rd degree tear



## Buffy001 (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a 3rd degree tear 9 weeks ago when giving birth.my baby was 9lb 7 and delivered with forceps.since then when i need to have a bowel movement i have to get to a toilet urgently.will this problem go away with time as it is really getting me down.i'm so worried what will happen if i'm out or when i'm back at work.any advice is appreciated.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You need to ask your gp to refer you urgently for physio. Did you go and see a consultant post natally? It's common after a 3rd degree, but physios will be able to give you some exercises and assess you and if its not improving, they will refer you back to a gynaecologist,

Let me know how you get on,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Buffy001 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for replying.the hospital said i'd get an appointment to check it had healed 3months after the birth but i haven't got one yet.i'll tell them about this.i'm so worried it will be like this for the rest of my life.it took 10 yrs to have this baby and all this is ruining the time with her.i just wish it all hadn't happened.thanks again for your reply.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't worry, it won't be like this forever, they will get it sorted, I promise xx


----------



## Buffy001 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks
I'm going to see the consultant privately as nhs is 5 months behind.i feel like a different person since this happened,i can't enjoy the baby and it took 10yrs 2 have her.it wasn't meant to be like this.me and my partner are arguing all the time.sometimes i wish i had my old life back which is awful because my baby is gorgeous and i feel so ungrateful.i know if they tell me the damage is permanent i don't want to live like this.i feel so unhappy crying all the time.i keep thinking how different things with the baby would be if this hadn't happened.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Please trust me on this, they CAN do something to help, it won't always be like this. When's your appointment?


----------



## Buffy001 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sorry i do believe you,i just feel so depressed at the minute about it.my appointments on tuesday. 
Sorry and thanks again


----------



## Buffy001 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,
Just to let you know the doctor is refering me for physio.she thinks it and time should help although she said if there is nerve damage is may never go completely away but the physio should make you able to control it.i hope this will help.
Thanks again for all your help


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

All the best hun xx


----------

